# Downriggers on a Jon boat?



## RiverRobCA (Oct 4, 2017)

Has anyone done this? I can't seem to find examples anywhere, the only small boats with downriggers tend to be v-bottom. Is there any reason why I shouldn't use downriggers on a 16' Jon? For fish lake trout/salmon. Thanks.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirtmonkey (Oct 4, 2017)

How deep is the lake your fishing? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RiverRobCA (Oct 4, 2017)

Just over 250' but the spots I see most guys trolling is 100 - 150' deep. I have gear (keel weights, dipsy divers) to get my line down 30-60' but I don't like guessing depth, and would like to go deeper.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## LDUBS (Oct 5, 2017)

In the lakes I frequent, it is not uncommon to see jon boats with downriggers. I sure can't think of any reason you shouldn't mount DRs on a jon boat. If weight distribution is important, then keep in mind that electric models weigh a lot more than manual ones. A couple of electric downriggers might add 40 - 50 lbs (or more) to the back of your boat, without counting the downrigger weights.

Something else comes to mind that has been discussed on TB before. Using down riggers with long booms can add a lot of leverage should your DR cable/ball get hung up. It wouldn't take much to pull a small tin boat under. I don't know if a jon boat would be any more susceptible but suggest you use shorter booms, keep the clutch adjusted properly and keep a pair of cutters handy just in case. 

Enjoy.


----------



## Weldorthemagnificent (Oct 5, 2017)

Agreed, most tinnies you see with riggers are v hull. I think it’s because deep water is often big water and can get rough. 
Most set ups I see on small boats are a little more forward than you would typically see on a larger boat. Probably for a couple reasons. The most obvious being tiller steering, then weight distribution, space etc. A guy I know has a board that goes across the gunwales and pins into his oar locks. So he can remove the whole set up easily. As far as snagging the bottom, I’ve never seen it happen but if it did, it could be an exciting experience on a small boat! Keep an eye on the depth finder! Was at bass pro recently and saw mini down riggers that clamp to the gunwales. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## overboard (Oct 5, 2017)

Many Jon boats have downriggers on them in our area, but for a different reason!
I have them on both of mine, they are used when anchored to run small flutter spoons off of them for American shad in relatively shallow water.
Although I wouldn't be afraid to use them for trolling at maybe 30-60' max., I don't think I would want to go past those depths.
I also have the option of using them to troll lures in areas of the river that are 15-20' deep for walleye, they are all manual with short booms so I don't have to do a lot of cranking.
IMO, if I were just fishing a deep water lake, and needed downriggers for trolling at 80-100'+ft., I don't think I would put them on a Jon boat for that type of fishing.


----------



## RiverRobCA (Oct 5, 2017)

Okay thanks guys, that info is helpful. Not sure what I'll do.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## LDUBS (Oct 5, 2017)

Those mini downriggers have a lot of uses, but are only rated for something like a 4 lb weight. IMO, not the best for trolling at 100'.


----------

